

Wal-Mart, Coca-Cola, McDonalds spying on nonprofits with former NSA, CIA hackers - suprgeek
http://venturebeat.com/2013/11/25/wal-mart-coca-cola-mcdonalds-spying-on-nonprofits-allegedly-with-former-nsa-cia-hackers/

======
mathattack
Heavy stuff.

Here's an example of P&G fessing to spying on a competitor when it learned
about what the subcontractor was doing.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2001/09/07/business/p-g-said-to-
agree...](http://www.nytimes.com/2001/09/07/business/p-g-said-to-agree-to-pay-
unilever-10-million-in-spying-case.html)

------
thesimpsons1022
What are the chances we see this on any of the mainstream media? (owned by
corporations who are probably doing similiar spying)

~~~
galapago
Zero.

